# Intense Fenix



## Pedal Bike (Mar 7, 2007)

Has anyone ridden this frame yet? I'm thinking about purchasing one...


----------



## bellullabob (Mar 20, 2006)

Pedal Bike said:


> Has anyone ridden this frame yet? I'm thinking about purchasing one...


Haven't ridden one as it hasn't made it to the LBS, but I hear it is manufactured in the same plant as Pinarellos. Intense folk say they build the frame to be a good all arounder bike. 

Not the answer you were looking for, but I don't know that you will get one on this forum. I would imagine that most people buying a fenix at first will be mtbers who ride intense mtbs, so asking on the intense forum on mtbr might get you better results...


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

If you test ride a Pinarello F4:13, I think you may get a very good idea of how the Fenix is going to ride:thumbsup:


----------

